# Re: Cost estimate for PC



## jaz_martin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Cost estimate for PC*

I am looking for a price quote for this setup with professional references of the builder in the USA:

(Anyone knows somebody who could do this below U$D4,500 built and offer 3 years technical support and warranty please let me know ! )

All ideas welcome...this is for my father - in - law and he is a game movie work nut NUT NUT CASE 

Hello...I am looking for someone in the USA to build me this, where can I find good professionals and price quotes ? :

Case
• [New !!!] Nzxt Lexa Blackline Gaming Tower Case w/420W Power Supply Black
Case Lighting
• Cold Cathode Neon Light Red
Power Supply
• [$40 OFF Mail-In Rebate] 1000 Watt -- Thermaltake Toughpower W0132RU Power Supply Quad SLI Ready
Processor
• [=== Quad Core ===] Intel Core 2 Extreme Quad-Core Processor QX6850 (4x 3.0GHz/8MB L2 Cache/1333FSB)
Free Software/Game
Processor Cooling
• [New !!!] iBUYPOWER Liquid CPU Cooling Fan System Kit --- [for INTEL CPU]
Motherboard
• [New !!!] Asus Striker Extreme nForce® 680i SLI Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, S-ATA Raid, USB 2.0, IEEE-1394 Dual PCI-E MB
Memory
• 4096MB [2048MB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Memory Module Corsair XMS2 Xtreme w/Heat Spreader
Video Card
• 2x NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB w/DVI + TV Out Video
Video Card Brand
• === High Performance === eVGA Brand Video Cards [SLI enabled] Powered by NVIDIA
Hard Drive
• 500 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache]
2nd Hard Drive
• 500 GB HARD DRIVE [Serial-ATA-II, 3Gb, 7200 RPM, 16M Cache]
External Hard Drives [USB 2.0/eSATA]
CD/DVD Drive
• [** Special !!! ***] 18X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive Black
CD-RW/DVD-RW Drive
• [** Special !!! ***] 18X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive Black
Sound Card
• Creative Lab Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
Speaker System
• [Black] Creative Labs Inspire P7800 7.1 Surround Speaker + Subwoofer
Network Card
• Killer M1- Online Gaming Accelerator - w/ 400Mhz Network Processing Unit + Lag & Latency Reduction Technology
Floppy Drive
Monitor
2nd Monitor
Keyboard
• Combo: Logitech Cordless Desktop MX3000 Laser (MX3000 Cordless Keyboard + MX600 Cordless Laser Mouse) Silver/Black 2-Tone Color
Mouse
• Logitech Optical Internet Mouse Black
USB 2.0 Accessories
Meter Display
• Thermal Temperature LCD Display Blue
Flash Media Reader/Writer
• 12-In-1 Internal Flash Media Card Reader/Writer Black
Extras
• Surge Protector [Opti-UPS Surge Buster] Protects your equipment from surges and spikes coming from antenna/CATV/MATV Coaxial Cables + Offer complete phone/fax/modem protection
Operation System
• Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium + [Free 60-Day !!!] Microsoft Office 2007(Word, Excel, Outlook, PowerPoint, Access ....) 64-Bit
Media Center Remote Control & TV Tuner
• TV Tuner with FM Stereo + Remote Control and Receiver + MS Media Center IR Wireless Keyboard (watch and record TV on your PC)
Additional Software
• MS Office 2007 Professional Edition
Case Round Cable
• Professional wiring for all cables inside the system tower
USB Flash Drive
• [New !!!] Corsair 8GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive
TV Tuner
• [USB 2.0] External TV-Tuner w/Remote Control Watch and record your favorite TV program from your PC/Notebook + Connect/play/record game consoles to your PC or notebook in real time + conver home videos(VHS, Hi8) to VCD/DVD
Video Camera
• Creative High Resolution USB WebCam for Notebook
Headset
• === Gaming Headset === Zalman 5.1 Channel ZM-RS6F+M Headset w/Mic
Power Protection
• ** iBUYPOWER Recommended ** Opti-UPS SS1200-AVR Mighty Voltage Regulator
Printer
External Wireless Network Adapter
• Netgear WG311 802.11g 54Mbps PCI Adapter
• LinkSys WUSB54G 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless USB Adapter
• Gigabyte 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless USB Stick
• [Special !!!] Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps PCI Adapter + GigaByte GN-AT2050D 2.4GHz Indoor Omni-Directional Dipole Antenna
• [Special !!!] Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps PCI Adapter
Wireless Network Access Point/Router
• Zonet ZSR1124WE 802.11g Cable/DSL Wireless Broadband Router w/4-Port LAN Switch includes 3dBi + 6dBi Omni-Directional Antenna for Wider Coverage(outdoor: upto 1312 ft.)
Warranty
• Warranty Service Standard 3-Year Limited Warranty + Lifetime Technical Support

These are the specs he sent me and I do not even know what half of this hardware does LOL


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Cost estimate for PC*

she must be some knock out looking daughter for me to give away that kind of computer spec $$$$! ROFL :wink:



you're a lucky dude >>>>> I think 





about the only one I can think of thats going to give a three year unlimited warranty is a well established custom building computer shop, three years is a long time with high performance parts

youre gonna pay big with a "want" like that basically you will be paying for the "broken" parts up front.......... say about $800.00 to $1000.00 worth


----------



## jaz_martin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Cost estimate for PC*



linderman said:


> she must be some knock out looking daughter for me to give away that kind of computer spec $$$$! ROFL :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Broken parts pay upfront..." what did you mean by that?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Cost estimate for PC*

you can expect a high performance computer is going to have some faulty part in a three year period of time, the final sticker price of that machine with such a long warranty is going to have at least an added $800.00 to the cost in anticipation of replacing "something" given that most manufacturers warranties are less than three years, the cost of replacement will come from the builders wallet.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Cost estimate for PC*

I would look at ABS like I suggested in PM. With a computer that uses all industry standard parts it will be easy to replace a failed component.


----------

